# Bringing home a puppy



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, at home I would have a crate, LOT of chew toys teething standards can be VERY distructive kongs, nylabones, rope bones ect. If you are going to invest in a crate, I would suggest the I-Crate or other brand that has the size adjuster that comes with it, that way you only have to purchase 1 crate and let him grow into it. If you are crate training, you do not want to give them to much room while they are young since they will use the part they are not sleeping in to potty.

I would make sure not to give him any stuffed toys that he might tear open and eat the stuffing, that could lead to intestinal blockage and surgery. Are you planning on showing? If so, a jewlers link choker and show lead to get him used to the idea at a young age, or just a slip lead if you are not fond of chokers, as well as...are you grooming or are you having him groomed? What color is he? Just ask because if you do not have one, I would recommend a dremel for his nails, they are quicker and easier to use then clippers, and if your pup is going to have dark nails, it will be easier then clipping and possibly quicking him. 

Bitter apple spray, a MUST lol! This will come in handy when he tries to chew on your base boards, shoes, furniture lol. As well as potty training spray, it is an attractent for the piddle pads, they come scented, but this will increase the chances of him using the pads, at least it helped with mine. If you are going to show and grow coat, I would also get a pic brush, one without tips as the hair tends to stick to them and break. 

The main thing would be chew toys lol, they have 2 teething stages, one when they are little and are getting teeth as well as after they get all the adult teeth, Ki-ki is going through that right now, they want to chew EVERYTHING! She really likes the rope bones. Hope I helped.


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you.

He is a brown Standard and I do not plan on showing him. I will not be grooming him myself...I can only imagine the outcome. LOL!!

Can I buy the bitter apple spray at Petsmart?

Regarding the piddle pads...I have never used them. How do these work? Do I place them by the door?

Is it a good idea to get him a bed along with the crate? I have a cushion for the crate but thought he may like a bed outside of the crate also.

Lots of chew toys. Are the rawhide bones okay for puppies?

Thanks again for all the tips.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Can not wait to see pics! Yes you can get bitter apple at petsmart, the piddle pads...the goal is to get them next to the door so if you can start that way then that is great. Trick is to make sure to take the little guy out right after waking, within 20 mi of eating and right after playing. Watch for signs, if he is wandering around aimlessly he is more then likely looking for a spot to go. You are both lucky and "unlucky" to be starting with a standard pup lol. My first dog in 20 yrs was a toy poodle lol, and ya, their pee disappears so fast you may never know they went, of course I was lucky with Tynkers, she was a VERY quick study. 

If you put a bed in his crate with him, just make sure it is one that can be washed and often just in case of accidents, but a pad in with him is good, not the piddle pad though. I have several beds for mine, arranged around the house so they can pick and choose where they want to sleep. They also have crates that are open to them all day so that if they want "privacy" it is avail. 

Rawhide, actually is not a good idea for any dog, they are non digestable and can cause problems expecially in puppies, nylabone or rope bones are best, bully sticks are avail at petsmart, but be prepared for a smelly chewie that your little guy will LOVE! I do not like the smell, so they only get the bully sticks outside and the nylabone and rope toys in the house lol! Pig ears are ok, as long as you get the right brand, some can be really greasy, can not think of the brand I got before, now I just give them bully sticks. Greenies are ok under supervision, since pups tend to swallow everything lol.


----------



## poopoodle (Mar 25, 2009)

Excited to see photos of your new pup!

I would recommend you look out for anything around the house that might be chewed on. Definitely lots of toys, and possibly a blanket to go with the bed to snuggle up with. Good luck with the puppy!


----------



## atlas (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't forget to pick up a good puppy training book! The Monks of New Skeet is an excellent one. 

Lily is my first puppy in 14 years, she is 11 months old and I have to say, a complete and utter joy. My first and only other puppy was a lab/chessie X and she was a lot tougher than a standard poodle!

Congrats on your new pup Oliver! You are smart to do research first, and no better place to look than here - it's a wealth of information. Post a pic when you get him please, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. We are very excited to bring Oliver home...2 days!!!! 

The last time I had a puppy I was 20 yo, no children, no mortgage and basically no responsibility but college. LOL!!! And then I was blessed with the sweetest, smartest red chow ever who made everything easy as pie. This will definitely be a new, exciting experience for us all.


----------

